# Home Again



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope this link comes through. My first attempt at doing this. Turn on your speakers and get the kleenex.

Until Then


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Very cool! Thanks!

My father served in the US Navy during WWII. He was at the battle of Iwo Jima.

I did 5 years active duty US Air Force, and I've worked for the Dept. of Defense for almost 18 years supporting our troops. I have a high respect for our Nation and it's military.

God bless the USA!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Having had two brothers and my father in harm's way more than once, this reminded me of the sacrifices that military families make and the hardships they endure. Thanks for bringing that. Very nice piece.


----------

